# Cargador de baterias f-909 , problema



## jon1003gti (May 24, 2011)

hola hacia tiempo q no consultaba nada pero, como un buen hijo vuelve a casa hay vamos jeje, tengo un cargador de baterías con conexión 220 el modelo concreto es el f-909, con seleccionador de intensidad de carga de 4 y 8 amperios, y selector de voltaje 12 y 24 voltios, el problema está que lo preste y me conectaron las pinzas al revés, y por consiguiente pues es una herramienta que utilizo bastante, y quiero arreglarla, aquí mi duda he revisado el puente rectificador de diodos salida 2 de la imagen, los diodos que hay en la entrada 1 en la imagen y los transistores, pero al parecer todo está bien, pero lo que no se es como empezar a probar o q probar para saber donde empiezo a reparar o a desoldar,yo lo enchufo a la corriente y todo bien, hace señal como conforme esta la bateria conectada pero hasta hay, a ver si entre todos podemos solucionarlo seguro es una tontería pero me gustaría saber el funcionamiento y el porqué , muchas gracias a todos y nuevamente un saludo cordial.


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 5, 2011)

jon1003gti dijo:


> hola hacia tiempo q no consultaba nada pero, como un buen hijo vuelve a casa hay vamos jeje, tengo un cargador de baterías con conexión 220 el modelo concreto es el f-909, con seleccionador de intensidad de carga de 4 y 8 amperios, y selector de voltaje 12 y 24 voltios, el problema está que lo preste y me conectaron las pinzas al revés, y por consiguiente pues es una herramienta que utilizo bastante, y quiero arreglarla, aquí mi duda he revisado el puente rectificador de diodos salida 2 de la imagen, los diodos que hay en la entrada 1 en la imagen y los transistores, pero al parecer todo está bien, pero lo que no se es como empezar a probar o q probar para saber donde empiezo a reparar o a desoldar,yo lo enchufo a la corriente y todo bien, hace señal como conforme esta la bateria conectada pero hasta hay, a ver si entre todos podemos solucionarlo seguro es una tontería pero me gustaría saber el funcionamiento y el porqué , muchas gracias a todos y nuevamente un saludo cordial.



empeza por el trafo fijandote la salida del secundario y sus voltajes,luego segui los cables y si podes hace un diagrama del mismo cargador



jon1003gti dijo:


> hola hacia tiempo q no consultaba nada pero, como un buen hijo vuelve a casa hay vamos jeje, tengo un cargador de baterías con conexión 220 el modelo concreto es el f-909, con seleccionador de intensidad de carga de 4 y 8 amperios, y selector de voltaje 12 y 24 voltios, el problema está que lo preste y me conectaron las pinzas al revés, y por consiguiente pues es una herramienta que utilizo bastante, y quiero arreglarla, aquí mi duda he revisado el puente rectificador de diodos salida 2 de la imagen, los diodos que hay en la entrada 1 en la imagen y los transistores, pero al parecer todo está bien, pero lo que no se es como empezar a probar o q probar para saber donde empiezo a reparar o a desoldar,yo lo enchufo a la corriente y todo bien, hace señal como conforme esta la bateria conectada pero hasta hay, a ver si entre todos podemos solucionarlo seguro es una tontería pero me gustaría saber el funcionamiento y el porqué , muchas gracias a todos y nuevamente un saludo cordial.



todos los componentes tenes que revisarlos "DESCONECTADOS" y "DESOLDADOS"


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok amigo disculpa la tardanza he estado ocupado en mi trabajo, are lo q me dices me gustAria un poco mas de ilustración pero bueno al menos mencontestastes y me distes pista gracias compañero ya te informo de los resultados


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola bueno he sacado el integrado del circuito y no encuentro información del mismo, aver si me arrojáis alguna forma de comprobarlo les digo las referencias q aparecen, st7flite09y086 y luego debajo m99330429y, gracias nuevamente al trago le llegan 220v sin problema y comprobé que tuviera continuidad los hilos del mismo y están bien alguna otra forma de comprobarlo?, creo q el problema esta en el integrado pero claro sin comprobar no lo se a ciencia sierta, gracias nuevamente saludos


----------



## camarohero (Jul 7, 2011)

no sera este? de 6 patas
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/MOC3042-M.pdf


----------



## jon1003gti (Jul 7, 2011)

No amigo este tiene 16 patas


----------



## tinchusbest (Jul 7, 2011)

jon1003gti dijo:


> Hola bueno he sacado el integrado del circuito y no encuentro información del mismo, aver si me arrojáis alguna forma de comprobarlo les digo las referencias q aparecen, st7flite09y086 y luego debajo m99330429y, gracias nuevamente al trago le llegan 220v sin problema y comprobé que tuviera continuidad los hilos del mismo y están bien alguna otra forma de comprobarlo?, creo q el problema esta en el integrado pero claro sin comprobar no lo se a ciencia sierta, gracias nuevamente saludos



¿revisaste el secundario del trafo,revisaste los componentes perisfericos al C.I.,te fijaste el nombre de la empresa que hizo en integrado,revisaste los componentes que van a la salida?
Te aconsejo desoldar todo y fijarte lo que este mal,no desueldes los integrados,hechale la culpa a estos cuando revises todo lo demas.
Otra solucion es hacerte un cargador y ponerlo en lugar de todo eso....



jon1003gti dijo:


> Hola bueno he sacado el integrado del circuito y no encuentro información del mismo, aver si me arrojáis alguna forma de comprobarlo les digo las referencias q aparecen, st7flite09y086 y luego debajo m99330429y, gracias nuevamente al trago le llegan 220v sin problema y comprobé que tuviera continuidad los hilos del mismo y están bien alguna otra forma de comprobarlo?, creo q el problema esta en el integrado pero claro sin comprobar no lo se a ciencia sierta, gracias nuevamente saludos



http://newsgrupos.niuz.biz/es-ciencia-electronica/13028-empezar-con-micros-st7-2.html
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/quien-programado-micros-st7-9469/
http://www.st.com/internet/com/home/home.jsp
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/S/T/7/F/ST7FLITE09.shtml


es un micro que empieza con ST6 y ST7.Espero que te ayude



jon1003gti dijo:


> Hola bueno he sacado el integrado del circuito y no encuentro información del mismo, aver si me arrojáis alguna forma de comprobarlo les digo las referencias q aparecen, st7flite09y086 y luego debajo m99330429y, gracias nuevamente al trago le llegan 220v sin problema y comprobé que tuviera continuidad los hilos del mismo y están bien alguna otra forma de comprobarlo?, creo q el problema esta en el integrado pero claro sin comprobar no lo se a ciencia sierta, gracias nuevamente saludos



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/probar-transformador-9998/


----------

